

Show HN: Pressure Sensitive Drawing Program - osirisnews
http://www.paintacquaint.com/paintlonely/pressure_sensitive

======
osirisnews
If anyone's got a Wacom Tablet, I'd love to know what you think of it. I
personally don't have a wacom tablet to test it out, so who knows. It might
not even work ;)

